# Old Camera Batteries ?



## laocmo (Jan 16, 2010)

I recently cleaned out an old but still working refrigerator and found a sealed up package of photo batteries. They apparently have been in cold storage since 1992. They are EPX 625 and HD 625, 1.35 volt button cells like I remember seeing in cameras as far back as the 1960's. I have no idea if they are still alive and before I open any to test them out I need to know if they are of any collector value that might be ruined if I open the bubble packs. There are six total, one Energizer and five without a name but some oriental and English writing on the backside. Thanks.


----------



## compur (Jan 16, 2010)

No particular collector value per se. If still good they have a little value
as usable batteries for older cameras.


----------

